# eXXpedition



## SailNDive (Jun 27, 2017)

I discovered Exxpedition, an all-female research expedition to investigate the causes of and solutions to ocean plastic pollution. What an amazing experience for young women (or any women) around the world!

https://www.navionics.com/usa/blog/post/navionics-is-an-official-supplier-of-exxpedition

https://exxpedition.com/about/about-us/

Even if you can't actually go on the voyage there are ways to help them and/or follow along on their journey. I'd love to go but with a family including a toddler, I'll be one of the ones following along from home.

I'm not associated with this group, I just think it's a worthy cause and would love for all of us to help spread the word.


----------



## MermaidOfJuly (Nov 13, 2020)

SailNDive said:


> I discovered Exxpedition, an all-female research expedition to investigate the causes of and solutions to ocean plastic pollution. What an amazing experience for young women (or any women) around the world!
> 
> Navionics is an Official Supplier of eXXpedition
> 
> ...


WOW! This is great information! Thank you so much for sharing, I am logging in now to apply! They are taking applications at this time, just not recruiting due to Covid. Happy virtual sailing! ; )


----------

